# Welcome Back, Frank: Biela Returns to ALMS for Audi



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

It has been five years since Audi's Frank Biela raced on a street circuit in the American Le Mans Series. Coincidentally, his return to the Series next week in the Acura Sports Car Challenge of St. Petersburg presented by XM Satellite Radio takes place in the same state as his last street race (Miami in 2003). Biela's history of street races in the Series is admirable: two victories, five podiums, two pole positions and two fastest race laps in six starts.
* Full Story *


----------

